# Member Profile Photos



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have noticed that not many members post a user profile photo. And even if you do it is so small you need a magnifying glass to see it.

Is there any way to make this photo more usable?









In my photo, you probably can't figure out what it even is.

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure I can, it looks like one of those dog heads in the rear window of your car that bob up and down and side to side
















John

Its one of those metal detector things??


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey John, I think Kevin is referring to the member photos on the members list, not the avatars.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Is that the REAL THING? When did you get a chance to pack around the Stanley Cup?! It is the Stanley cup right?

You're right, pictures are too small.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Randy, my mistake. The heat is getting to me.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Shoot the question to Verno.

Of course...you may not want a bigger pic of me!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kevin , Nice Pic of the Cup. I've been to several play off games in Detroit. DH







knew some venders







We have gone to several parades too. Yes







make that picture the size of Camper Andys bridge pic. which we like very much.
Jan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When did Elmira win the Stanley Cup????









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim, very funny mister........

Actually it is me with Joe Nieuwendyk from the Devils, and I am actually Holding the Cup. Not just near it. All I can say is the smile was permanent on my face for days. I spent about 2 hours just admiring the thing, it sure is beautiful.

Hey Tim, Elmira now has another new coach, he is one big galute of a dude. Maybe this year we can win a game or two


















Kevin


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Tim, very funny mister........
> 
> Actually it is me with Joe Nieuwendyk from the Devils, and I am actually Holding the Cup. Not just near it. All I can say is the smile was permanent on my face for days. I spent about 2 hours just admiring the thing, it sure is beautiful.
> 
> ...










































































Ya gotta love that Cup







NIce Pic much Improved good smile too!









Jan


----------

